# Lenteur app store



## Gone (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis cet aprem midi pour télécharger une simple appli (7/8Mo) je met pas loin de 7/8 min ! 

Suis-je le seul dans ce cas et sinon quoi faire ?

Merci !


----------



## Rémi M (28 Novembre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer avec un jeu (20Mo), téléchargé en moins d'une minute avec une connexion à 2Mo, donc ça doit venir de ta connexion. 

Peut être en faisant un restart de ton routeur


----------



## Gone (28 Novembre 2010)

J'ai essayer en rebootant mais toujours pareil, de plus ma connect marche très bien sur les sites, l'iTunes Store, c'est uniquement sur l'app store que çà rame...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

C'est bon tout est revenu à la normale


----------

